# Point me in the right direction.



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

My wife and I are looking at getting our first GSD in the next 6 months or so. I'm trying to find a reputable breeder in the midwest. Our price cap is around $2000. We live in the Kansas City area and I'm not opposed to driving a distance to meet a breeder and again to pick up the pup. 

What are we looking for in a pup? First and foremost a family companion who is good with cats and small dogs. (We have both) Also would need to be good with kids as my wife and I plan on trying to start having little ones in the not too distant future. I would like him/her to have a protective drive for his/her family. I am a police officer, I am gone alot of nights. I know my house is safe when I'm home but I would love to have a dog to watch over the family when I'm at work. I would like to do some work with the dog. Certainly this would include obedience and some agility. I would like to do schutzhund but honestly I would be completely lost on where to start. I know there are a few clubs around me.

A jogging companion would be awesome as well.

I am leaning towards working line but certainly open to suggestions from any of you more educated folks.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Hobbsie


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep in mind i've not gotten my dog from a reputable breeder (didnt know any better at the time). There are actually several breeders i would recommend who are people i respect and are on my list. Its really hard to choose. Robin Huerta and Carolina Johnson. Robin = showlines (gorgeous and proven smarts!). Carolina and her husband Dennis = working lines. there are a few others but my mind is blanking out on me. Both are very nice and i trust their ability 100% in picking my future pup that will fit my family and needs. 

Here's Carolina and Dennis ... Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland

Here's Robin.... About Us


as i said, both are members here.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I recommend Chuck from Shepherds By Design

German Shepherd breeder, German Shepherd puppies,  Czech German Shepherd Puppies, 815-787-4618

He breeds Czech working lines and he is located in Kings, IL

I am getting a female GSD pup from him next year, I plan on doing agility, dock diving and maybe flyball.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

since your in Missouri, why not check out Crooked Creek, (they have a website),,Karen is a member here, and has absolutely stunning all around dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks Lauren! i've been trying to find Chuck's website again and couldnt so this helps me too!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I second the vote for Huerta Hof...they produce beautiful dogs with amazing working ability. 

I have had Huerta Hof dogs for the past 10 years and couldn't be happier!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My breeder is in Oklahoma, not far from you.

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs 

She is reputable and knows her dogs. Does health testing, training, rescue on occasion. Has been breeding for several years too.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Dan Cox has just done 2 breedings....both proven females and titled males....


Candy to Irmus -

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

Chuck to Furi - repeat breeding - pups from 1st are house dogs (male now in K9 program in Canada) and competition dogs, good with kids

Ava vom Starken Hund - German Shepherd Dog

He is in Kentucky - so within your geographic area (I have 3/4 sister to Furi bred to Nick de Lupo Nero as well)

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am in PA - just noted the breeding so you can see the quality across the board of what is out there....

I also HIGHLY recommend reading the posts under "ICEBERG BREEDERS" in the breeding section - I think this should be pinned so people starting out have some background to help them understand the breeding selection process.

Lee


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I sent you a PM .


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> I second the vote for Huerta Hof...they produce beautiful dogs with amazing working ability.
> 
> I have had Huerta Hof dogs for the past 10 years and couldn't be happier!


I third! I do not have a Huerta Hof pup (yet) but they have amazing dogs, and produce gorgeous pup...especially XX Dos-Equis


----------

